# Bus Travel from SATX to DF



## EDT (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello! 

I'm in a pinch and need to get to Mexico City next month. I have a State Dept Passport Card and paper passport - but turned it in to get a government (Red) one. I thought I could fly on the passport card to be told last night ... uh, nope ... only land/sea. 

So ... I've looked up Busbud and there are primera buses from San Antonio to D.F. 

I'm wondering if they are safe, reliable, and well ... safe? It's a long ride - no big deal for me - more concerned with arriving safe. 

Any help, experiences, or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be amazed at the luxury and comfort of bus service in Mexico. Nothing like it in the USA.
Alternatively, you have a month in which you should be able to get the correct passport.
That said; from San Antonio, Texas to CDMX, the bus is probably easier anyway.


----------



## EDT (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

I think you're saying the bus service from San Antonio to Mexico City is safe - and luxurious? I really appreciate it.

As for the passport - won't get the Blue one until the Red is issued. They will be used together for government purposes. I had to surrender the Blue to get the Red. Strange, but true. All I have is the Passport Card, now - and thought I could fly on it.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I may do the same thing (bus SATX - DF) so as to be able to bring more luggage than would be cost effective on a plane. Nothing is 100% sure in life, but safety worries are not a factor in my decision process on this one.

As RV says, the buses in Mexico are a league above those in the US - unless you take 2nd class which I wouldn't recommend for such a long trip. Go 1st class bus for sure.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will be amazed at the luxury and comfort of bus service in Mexico. Nothing like it in the USA.
> Alternatively, you have a month in which you should be able to get the correct passport.
> That said; from San Antonio, Texas to CDMX, the bus is probably easier anyway.


What you say is true - UNLESS you are big in stature and the person in front of you fully reclines their seat. We often take the executive bus into DF. Sometimes I get lucky and sometimes not so much. Also - on a recent trip back home from the airport we were stopped dead on the highway for about 4-5 hours because of a bad accident. A person's butt can only take so much sitting in one place.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> What you say is true - UNLESS you are big in stature and the person in front of you fully reclines their seat. We often take the executive bus into DF. Sometimes I get lucky and sometimes not so much. Also - on a recent trip back home from the airport we were stopped dead on the highway for about 4-5 hours because of a bad accident. A person's butt can only take so much sitting in one place.


What bus line and class of service did you have a problem with the seat in front of you being reclined. On ETN, Primera Plus, and Omnibus Plus with their premium buses it is hard for me to imagine that the seat in front of them would be a problem for anyone. 

As far as time in a bus, I have taken a bus to the US several times. Tijuana is 36 hours if I recall correctly. I find it very relaxing. It helps to be able to sleep on a bus.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> What bus line and class of service did you have a problem with the seat in front of you being reclined. On ETN, Primera Plus, and Omnibus Plus with their premium buses it is hard for me to imagine that the seat in front of them would be a problem for anyone.
> 
> As far as time in a bus, I have taken a bus to the US several times. Tijuana is 36 hours if I recall correctly. I find it very relaxing. It helps to be able to sleep on a bus.


We have never used ETN - but from the website the buses seem very similar - volvos and mercedes, bathrooms in the rear, movies, drinks etc. We are all built differently and while I would have a mild displeasure in myself driving 36 hours to get someplace in my own car there is NO way I would sit in the back for that length of time. 

When I was a youngster my high school class took a PROP from NYC to Rome. That may be the longest time I've ever spent confined.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> We have never used ETN - but from the website the buses seem very similar - volvos and mercedes, bathrooms in the rear, movies, drinks etc. We are all built differently and while I would have a mild displeasure in myself driving 36 hours to get someplace in my own car there is NO way I would sit in the back for that length of time.
> 
> When I was a youngster my high school class took a PROP from NYC to Rome. That may be the longest time I've ever spent confined.


 ETN has three abreast seating, two seats on one side of the aisle, one seat on the other side. And the seats are well apart front to back. Omni and Primera have similar luxury buses with the seats well spaced front to back but they maintain four across seating. The luxury buses are distinct from their quite comfortable ordinary 1st class buses. You pay a higher price and get more leg room by a substantial amount. I don't know if the ones you have taken are the same, but I suspect not. I can't imagine anyone having a problem with space, unless they are NBA material.

Incidentally, my first airplane rides were propellor driven twin engine DC-3s between Anchorage and Seattle, 15 hours. Then it was 6 hours in a DC-6. Now it is three hours in a modern commercial jet.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> ETN has three abreast seating, two seats on one side of the aisle, one seat on the other side. And the seats are well apart front to back. Omni and Primera have similar *luxury* buses with the seats well spaced front to back but they maintain four across seating. The *luxury* buses are distinct from their quite comfortable ordinary 1st class buses. You pay a higher price and get more leg room by a substantial amount. I don't know if the ones you have taken are the same, but I suspect not. I can't imagine anyone having a problem with space, unless they are NBA material.


FYI: In Spanish "luxury" = "de lujo".


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

horseshoe846 said:


> …
> When I was a youngster my high school class took a PROP from NYC to Rome. That may be the longest time I've ever spent confined.


Just to add a note: Long bus rides are not like long plane rides. The buses stop every couple of hours. You can get off, use a real restroom (or at least what passes for that in Mexico), get something to eat, walk around a bit.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I had a look at the ETN website. That looks like a very nice bus indeed. The executive buses we take must be for 'junior' executives...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The ETN double deckers are super luxurious. ..


----------

